# Crying/having the urge to cry



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone else have the overwhleming desire to cry when they're anxious or facing a stressful situation?

I can never stop my eyes from tearing up. I hate it because crying in front of other people throws me into panic attacks. And it makes me feel stupid.

I usually have to inflict a small amount of pain on my body to stop myself.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not always, but sometimes. I've gone through periods of several months where I'd start to cry whenever I had to talk to anyone. 

I dropped my piano class this summer shortly after I broke out in tears during class and left the room for 20 minutes to go sob in the bathroom (I actually managed to force myself back one more day after that, but I just didn't think I could keep it up).  I'm sure the teacher noticed, even if no one else did, and I felt like it must have made me seem really immature.


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea I have quite a few times.. I nearly started crying today actually when I was sitting in the computer room so I had to turn my face away from anyone incase they could see my eyes welling up.

And the annoying thing is, when I really feel like crying like when I'm in bed at night, the tears will never come.


----------



## christie (Jan 15, 2008)

This has been happening to me a lot lately. The stupidest things set it off too sometimes. Like today I was on the bus and *horror of horrors* I accidentally caught a guy's eye- twice! The second time I quickly looked out the window and my eyes started tearing up so I just looked down for the rest of the ride.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I sometimes get the urge to cry, yes, but I never seem to be able to. It's like I'm too stressed to cry.

Friday night I cried for the first time in like 8-9 years. It felt good...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember crying at 3 years old on my first grade graducation I couldnt stop crying and felt shame and extremely wimpy


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep, this is one thing about myself that I wish I had more control over. The last time it happened I was talking to my English professor about my first essay. She asked me why I never talked in class and I tried to tell myself to keep calm and try to make the best out of an extremely humiliating situation, but at that point despair just took over and i teared up and had to excuse myself.


----------



## fchtrading (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah...it's pretty normal. I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I think I cried in most of the track meets I competed in last year... and a lot of the practices...and I'm not even that bad at track....

I don't see it as a bad thing though. Crying is a necessary process, just like anything else.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I think I met someone that was like this in high school. Now that I think about it, he did have some SA characteristics


----------



## jungle-girl (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I've found this happens to me all the time when I'm confronted with a situation that sets off my anxiety. I often try so hard not to, because I know that crying will just make me feel even more embarrassed, but it always happens. I feel my anxiety coming on, and the tears just come with it. And the worst part is when other people notice the tears in my eyes and they comment, I just start crying fully and I can't stop. And then everyone notices, and you know that they're all staring at you and that you're like the centre of attention (I hate being the centre of attention) and people want to know what's wrong and yeah, you get the gist of it. I therefore very much agree with the previous post: that before a stressful situation, you’re more fearful of crying than your social anxiety acting up.

I often used to wonder why I would cry all the time over things that most people wouldn't think was a big deal. I wondered what was wrong with me, and I was worried that others would see me as some kind of crybaby. And then I looked at the causes, what has made me cry, and it all points to social anxiety. Anxiety is something that we cannot control, and when things start to set off my anxiety… crowds, loud noise, unfamiliar social environments, I find myself losing control and going into a state of panic. I am just glad that I am not alone in this, and that there are people out there like myself who know what it’s like. That’s why I think that a forum for people with social anxiety is such a great idea and I’m glad I found this place, and we can all help each other cope with and overcome our social anxiety. I often find that by helping others, I also help myself as well.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I remember crying at 3 years old on my first grade graducation I couldnt stop crying and felt shame and extremely wimpy


maybe i read that wrong but how can you be 3 years old and in the first grade?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, that's one of the few symptoms I lack.


----------



## charmedchica2581 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Does anyone else have the overwhleming desire to cry when they're anxious or facing a stressful situation?
> 
> I can never stop my eyes from tearing up. I hate it because crying in front of other people throws me into panic attacks. And it makes me feel stupid.
> 
> I usually have to inflict a small amount of pain on my body to stop myself.


YES I tear up when i'm in a stressful situation and then after if I do start crying in front of someone i feel like they think i was feeling sorry for myself. i don't inflict pain on myself though lord knows i've thought about it, but because of my anxiety i don't do that i pick at myself meaning i have scabs that i pick at and it's become such a habit that now i don't realize i'm doing it when i do it. and i feel disgusted about it because of years of doing this i have scars and i'm ugly or at least i feel ugly about having them. sorry for rambling. ops


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Does anyone else have the overwhleming desire to cry when they're anxious or facing a stressful situation?
> 
> I can never stop my eyes from tearing up. I hate it because crying in front of other people throws me into panic attacks. And it makes me feel stupid.
> 
> I usually have to inflict a small amount of pain on my body to stop myself.


Yes, and I do the same thing, like dig my claws into my arm or something if I'm around people who I don't want to see me crying(which is always unless I'm alone, because I hate to cry in front of anybody!)--to keep myself from it. The only time I was in a very crowded public place and couldn't stop myself from crying recently though, was when my [ex] husband made me cry in WalMart...in front of like 1,000 people. :wtf I think that was right around Christmas time too...maybe not, could have been January or February...I know it was sometime in the winter though, and the place was pretty crowded!! At least we were about to head out the door, but still...I know a lot of random people saw me crying, my parents saw me too... he just started being hateful and making me feel bad about something that happened earlier that day and I couldn't stop it. :sigh It was something over another girl... ah well if he's that obsessed with her, he can have her now.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

.


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

only when im hurt about something.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

If i get really stressed out then i sometimes end up in tears. It's happened to me quite a few times and i hate it cos it's so embarrassing and just makes me feel even worse, but i don't seem to have much control over it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've cried all day & all night last night :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry My eyes are red & swollen from it :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I cried today actually.

Two times in like two weeks. That's just not like me. I _really_ do not need to get more emotional than I already am.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't experienced this in awhile but it has happened a few times in the last couple of years.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

citizen_erased said:


> If i get really stressed out then i sometimes end up in tears. It's happened to me quite a few times and i hate it cos it's so embarrassing and just makes me feel even worse, but i don't seem to have much control over it.


 :hug There's no need to be embarrassed about crying.


----------



## daisy25 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, you make me feel so much better just by reading all these posts. When I am extremely anxious about an anticipated situation, my most feared "What if..." what if i start crying. I just feel ridiculous because i know that if i was to cry - it would not be so bad....but my fear of crying in an inappropriate situation is so overwhelming that i think it is the basis for my anxiety. I just appreciate that other people can understand ...


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Lately i've had the urge to cry more than i would. I guess i'm at a point in my life where i would like to genuinely have a girlfriend. I am attracted to my friends sister but she constantly tells me i'm like a brother to her. But i made a huge effort to make it to her birthday and she appreciated that. Also at that same birthday, i got wasted and found myself attracted to her friend whom said that i was funny in that intoxicated state. However since then i have not talked to any of them since and still wonder if there is a girl out there for me


----------



## joydrop (Sep 28, 2005)

My god, I always cry!!
I had a hard time at work, because I'd be meeting with my boss and whammo, my eyes would well up. People always take it really seriously. But even when I'm just expressing myself it happens, I'm not upset or anything, just feeling emotional or riled up!

Now I have two kids and I'm teary all the time, when I talk to their nanny about what they did during the day and all the cute stuff they say, I am a bundle of sniffles.


----------



## peanut1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*crying in front of an audience*

i hate it when i cry. There is this thing in my health class that at the end of each cycle we have to talk in front of the class about what we learned and what grade we think we should get for the class. It seems that simple- i know- but for some reason i jsut feel water sweeling up in my eyes and i start to cry. My class is used to it i guess because i did it the first cycle too, but i thought i would get over it by now, its really embarassing since i know everyone in there and i am the only one that cries- and for no reason! I wish i could stop, i dont like people to know that i have an emotional side to me.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't feel too bad, at least crying still means you care about something to a degree. I was picked on in elementary/middle school for pretty much any reason you can possibly imagine. One day I finally snapped and became completely apathetic in regards to sorrow. I couldn't even cry now if I _wanted_ to.


----------



## bitofajungle (Jan 23, 2009)

I cry -alot-. Growing up, that's what I was known for more than anything else- being a cry baby. I am so much better now than I used to be, not that that's saying much.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

I cry every week because of my sad


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah when I was little I used to cry like on a daily basis but at one point I just sorta stopped. Lately however I've started up again because I'm just so frustrated with my life and people.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, definitely. I was sitting in the back of one of my classes and FINALLY worked up enough nerve to ask something--and every single person turned around and stared at me. I ended up going to the bathroom and sniffling in a stall for around 10 minutes.

It's just stupid stuff like that that sets me off. My eyes tear up whenever one of my managers goes around passing around messages of stuff people are doing wrong. I know it's not me who's doing it wrong, but for some reason it just...I don't know. 

Fake sneezing is a good cover sometimes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Often times I just feel really dead inside in general but I don't cry. I only cry when the pressure is from something strong and specific.


----------



## Stallion86 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Does anyone else have the overwhleming desire to cry when they're anxious or facing a stressful situation?
> 
> I can never stop my eyes from tearing up. I hate it because crying in front of other people throws me into panic attacks. And it makes me feel stupid.
> 
> I usually have to inflict a small amount of pain on my body to stop myself.


Actually that's one thing I never had happen...there are times when I will get anxious and in speaking to someone about my career (for example in a job review) then I will feel myself get teary eyed or glassy eyes but not enough to make me cry. My bosses probably notice and think I'm weak or maybe not since I am good at what I do and probably getting a promotion soon...it's still embarrassing to be teary eyed cuz I'm a male.


----------



## Sally Lewis (Oct 3, 2010)

*crying and panic*

I am so relieved to find that I am not the only person in the world who finds herself in tears and not being able to stop. There are a few people in my family who well-up easily but no one is like me. I feel like the freak of the family and although those who are closest to me accept this, it is still really really debilitating. My mum especially gets really annoyed at me. I have been like this ever since I can remember. yesterday I was at a wedding and the speeches were very moving, I welled up (like a few others) but found that I couldn't stop welling up. I excused myself from the table 3 times to try and pull myself together but in the end it got the better of me and I had to flee the wedding and go home without saying anything to anyone, except my husband, who was really annoyed with me. My daughter is getting married next year and obviously I have to be there and play a major role. The very thought of it fills me with fear, it makes me well up and I keep telling myself to get some cBT or something before the event. I know that I am going to feel very emotional, which is normal, my daughter is getting married, but I am terrified of crying and not being able to stop all day and ruining everything and also making a spectacle of myself. I have been in this situation upteen times and genuinely think I am the worst sufferer in the world.


----------



## justaname (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so relieved to have found this thread. I thought I was the only person in the world with this incredibly encumbering habit. Just riding on the bus makes my eyes tear up. I hate it, I just hate it. I am a 17 year old guy, I can't start crying for no reason. I am so afraid of crying in front of people. I try to find an outlet, always when I try to cry, alone in my room, the tears won't come. 

The last time I cried was when a friend of mine burst in to tears when we we're out drinking about two months ago. He lost his father 5 years ago and he's still messed up about it. So we're sitting there on the kerb crying like children, but I didn't feel any better afterwards. I'm starting to think that I am emotionally numb, that tears coming when my Anxiety wells up is only my body's closest reaction to being really sad.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. I actually have a hard time trying to even stop myself from crying. That also depends on the stressful situation.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a very hard time crying. It's weird being a girl and not being able to get it out. I think I cry about 5 or 6 times a year total.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Men don't cry.

We may have lachrymal malfunction from time to time, but we're working to evolve past it.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of SISSYS! 
Joking Joking. :teeth
I usually "Blank out" when im in a poop situation.

SUBMIT REPLY


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

I've always been an emotional person. Highly sensitive. It's ironic, really, especially when most of us try to hide our emotions and anxieties in. It's a battle between being detached and being in pain, mentally. Detachment. Emotions. Detachment. Emotions.

Blah.


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

I cry maybe 2-3 times a year, I'm mostly depressed more than anything.


----------



## Kiy0h (Dec 15, 2010)

This actually happened last week.
I walked inside my 6th period keyboarding class a minute late, and I thought it wouldn't be a problem due to me being only a minute late.
But I walked in, class was in the middle of a lecture, and she tells me all sternly 'that I need to get a pass, and that I interrupted', let's just say I never got the pass.
I went inside the bathroom and just broke down because in 2 of my previous classes I had to fight the tears due to people insulting me indirectly (my hair, how ugly I am, my clothes, my septum, I'm weird) and me being too embarrassed to turn in my work because I'm afraid I'll get verbally raped... :um
I left, went home & was afraid to go back to school since then.
I have to go back tomorrow though, because I actually want to graduate and get out of that hellhole..
Geez, I ****ing hate school. 
Off topic, but this is why I'll never ever ever go to a predominately black school because they hate me, while I get along with other races just fine due to me being more exposed and raised around them.
I think other black people realize this and see me as an easy target.
/rant :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cry occasionally - it does not last long because Paxil buffers it out.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so severely depressed that when I go out with people or socialize with people I am always on the verge of crying. However, I just can't cry for some reason. I want to cry so bad. The tears have backed up so far in my brain. Crying is a form of release. I havne't cried for about 5 years.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

sonya99 said:


> Yep, this is one thing about myself that I wish I had more control over. The last time it happened I was talking to my English professor about my first essay. She asked me why I never talked in class and I tried to tell myself to keep calm and try to make the best out of an extremely humiliating situation, but at that point despair just
> took over and i teared up and had to excuse myself.


ooh this happens to me whenever I try to talk about SA or any other issues.


----------



## 36lilrae (Jan 17, 2011)

I just spent the last 30mins traipsing the Internet, looking at techniques to refrain from crying when in anxious and/or stressful situations, and I found this forum and couldn't believe other people are going through the same issue as I am!

I have always had social anxiety, when I was younger, I used to cry during speeches. However, I overcame this, and can now confidently present in front of people.

Nowadays, my issue is in the workplace. I have recently started my dream job in marketing in the radio industry. Because I have only been there for just over a week, I am meeting new people, learning a vast amount of new responsibilities and trying to make friends. All of which is tipping me over the edge, and putting me under a lot of pressure, all of which is making me feel like bursting into tears! 

On my first day I pretty much hid in my office for the entire day. Every time someone came to introduce themselves I would say hello, then immediately my eyes would well up. I could tell they were thinking 'is she crying?!', and I would pretty much cut the conversation and stop talking until they left, all because I knew I was about to lose it and burst into tears for no real 'apparent' reason, apart from the fact that I was feeling shy and anxious.

I don't even know why I cry when I am anxious, in fact I don't know why I get anxious when I met people. I wish I could just flick a switch and turn off all emotion.
I feel that I when I meet people for the first time, they are judging me, and this makes me feel vulnerable which leads to the tears...I have talked about it with my family and boyfriend, but they don't understand it, they just say 'everyone would love you, if you just let them get to know you'...easier said then done though right?

Anyway - I just needed to vent...if anyone has any techniques, I would be open to suggestions!


----------



## Yella (Sep 27, 2010)

I teared up when I went to a meetup activity and everyone knew someone except me. So I felt like a serious loner, plus I was frustrated that my efforts to deal with my SA seemed to be pointless and I just teared up in frustration and sadness. 

I don't tear up often unless I'm in a situation like that or when I'm trying to explain to my boyfriend how frustrating it is coping with SA.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah. Me too.


----------



## smiles4miles (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG!! This is crazy! I thought I was nuts but I have this same crying issue! I shouldn't be happy about it because it sucks, but I'm just glad other people experience this too. Maybe I'm not a freak!

I remember almost breaking down into tears because I went to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and it wasn't ready when they said it would be. I fought back tears and then asked myself in my head, "What are you doing?" - I have little weird moments like this a lot when I get only minimally frustrated. Things that most people wouldn't give a 2nd thought to will make me break down... It doesn't make sense! And yet, some things that most people WOULD freak out about, I will not flinch.


----------



## opalsky (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe bring along a tissue and *blow your nose*, so it looks like you have a cold?


----------



## smiles4miles (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes if my eyes water up and it's not too excessive, I say my allergies are acting up. I actually never have problems with allergies... lol


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, always. I cry over everything. I don't even have to be sad and I'll just suddenly get this urge to cry if I'm stressing.
It sucks. :/


----------



## Murdz (Oct 25, 2010)

*I have the problem too*

I cry also, it SUCKS so bad... I remember many occasions when it happened. It's hard to stop it. I remember a year ago in college my english teacher would call on a few people to give some feedback over the material we read the night before. I should have dropped this class the moment I found out about this procedure. But instead I just endured the tourment. He noticed I was uncomfortable getting called on so he did it almost every day! I cried like 90% of them. I kept my head down while reading my paper trying to stay calm. The anxiety just kept building and my eyes would water up. After I read my answer (which was usually a paragraph) I kept my head down until my tears soaked up. I'm not sure if my classmates knew i was crying, but i know 100% that my teacher did. I was ashamed.

It seems a lot of us have this issue, no one on this post has given any theory's regarding why this is happening so I think I'll give it a try. Most of us probably have elevated cortisol which is a stress hormone produced by the adrenal glands. Most of us are lacking in the feel good neurotransmitters right? Well the body responds to this by producing too much cortisol.. For some reason too much cortisol = crying easily, I'm not sure why but it's the best reasoning I can do. But if you want to lower cortisol try taking phosphatidyl serine and adaptogenic herbs. I ordered both products a few days ago and they'll be here tomorrow. If you read the reviews forhttp://www.iherb.com/Phosphatidyl-Serine phosphatidyl serine people have said it helped their depression/anxiety. Even if cortisol isn't your problem the herbs should help social anxiety somewhat.

This is defiantly a nightmarish symptom of social anxiety that has took a toll on my life. I still haven't had a GF yet for fear of crying on our first date/get together. I just dont see how i can be with someone for weeks, months, years, and not slip up and cry while under pressure. I hope she will understand and over look it.


----------



## tarzeena (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so happy to have found this thread...I thought I was the only one! I've had this problem for as long as I can remember, and I'm 21 now and I still cry over the littlest things that most people would just brush off. I can remember one time in high school on my first day in algebra class, the teacher was taking role and when he called my name I raised my hand but he didn't see me, so I snapped my fingers to get his attention and he said, "Don't snap your fingers at me, I'm not a dog!" I felt extremely embarrassed and could feel the tears welling up, and I kept my head down for the rest of the class so no one would notice. This is just one of many times.

I usually cry when I'm embarrassed, if someone raises their voice at me, when I'm upset/frustrated, when I'm the center of attention (giving presentations in class) and when I express my feelings (I can't confront people I'm upset with without my voice getting all wobbly with emotion). No matter how hard I try to control it I can't, and once someone notices that I'm crying I get embarrassed and start crying more and at that point it's impossible to control it. The only thing I can do is bow my head and hide my face with my hair. I always end up feeling like such an idiot afterward. The only person I feel comfortable letting see me cry is my boyfriend.

I came across this thread because I was searching the internet trying to find ways to control my urge to cry. Although no one has really given any tips, it's comforting knowing that I'm not alone.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh god..!! u sound just 100% same as I do..i feel like crying loud when m angry or anxious...i ahte crying before people before they ask thousands of questions such as what happened etc etc..this just annoys me..i shout inside – 'damn u!! just let me finish by crying then come to me haha'


I just try to cause pain to myself so that it feels more teary..i just run here n there n come n down stairs several times,clean the floor,wash clothes..some kind of physical jobs that hurt n make me feel tired....


----------



## jack95 (Jul 18, 2012)

i ****ing hate it why does this happen, im 17 in year 12 and i get it every wednesday at assembly when our whole school goes into a hall, i feel like everyone is staring at me and all of a sudden my eyes water up and get really embarresed thinking that someone can see me crying, but no one is looking or cares. 

my eyes water up whenever im infront of a class or buss and its like i fear sad situations infront of people like watching sad parts in movies, i have like a panic attack knowing that they think im crying. 

my anxiety or fear for public speaking or being with large amounts of people has stopped me from wanting to go to uni or persuing any jobs that involve presentations of meetings. 

i just want to be relaxed and free and not have to fear these situations why the **** am i given this curse, i feel really depressed about it and who am i meant to open up to? i have no one that would understand


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I can cry if its because of anxiety, but for anything else, I have trouble crying in public. When I do cry in public I feel humiliated. Because people used to laugh at me for crying at things they didnt find significant. Or if not that I got told not to cry. Or people would basically call me a cry baby. Its funny how expressing my feelings is not okay, but other people expressing theirs is. Double standard. As long as most people do it its okay. BS.


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to get teary eyed easily like in middle school when one of my "friends" was particularly vicious towards me. But I haven't cried since I was 12. Now, I just rage, punch holes in walls, beat up a punching bag, and occasionally roar as I shake my fists at the heavens above.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't get the urge to cry when I'm actually IN the stressful situation but I sometimes do get the feeling after-the-fact. When I'm at home and more relaxed, I start to go over in my head all the things I could have said (and done) differently if I felt like I didn't handle something well enough. I try to control it though by telling myself it's not a big deal; people aren't dwelling on what I said/did so why should I.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah if there's like a presentation or group project or something that involves partners, i have to try and stop myself from crying


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

I rarely do. I'm always in some kind of shock that numbs my emotions. If I cry at the stress, it seems like I'm giving the stress causer what he/she/it wants. As a result, he/she/it will decide to have another go at you.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

One time, a few years ago, I was in the supermarket and got separated from my mom. My phone was dead, so I couldn't call her, and I couldn't find her anywhere. My eyes actually started to tear, it was so embarrassing.


----------



## Ashlyn26 (Jul 19, 2012)

ive always had the urge to cry..ill cry and dont know why.. than when i dont cry, i am a angry person.. and i dont know why.. i want it to stop, because its taking a huge toll on my relationship. ive been throught alot in my life, but icant get over this.. i need answers.. someone please help!!! :cry


----------



## be7718 (Jul 26, 2012)

*crying*

My biggest crying problem is when I am stressed and confused at work I cry and cannot stop it, it became so bad that I stopped working for five years. I am now giving work a try again, it is a good job with good pay, I dont want to leave it, but dont know what to do. If I take my meds I am sleepy and pretty much stoned for the rest of the day. I am so worried about this, It is the first thing I think about when I wake up in the morning. How do others deal with this?


----------



## Kristasangels (Jul 20, 2015)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Does anyone else have the overwhleming desire to cry when they're anxious or facing a stressful situation?
> 
> I can never stop my eyes from tearing up. I hate it because crying in front of other people throws me into panic attacks. And it makes me feel stupid.
> 
> I usually have to inflict a small amount of pain on my body to stop myself.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristasangels (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes I do and I hate it!! I am most definitely not the same strong person I was 5 years ago! I used to have people ask me if anything ever made me cry. I have never been able to get in front of people to give a report, talk, exercise, ect.... I even almost fainted at my graduation because I had to walk in front of a gym full of people!! Now I have some issues I have to go to court for and I cry just thinking about sitting in front of everyone and being questioned!! I just know I'm going to faint!!! I can't focus like that! Any advise on what to do???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Sometimes I can feel myself about to cry for no apparent reason. There isn't an overwhelming thought on my mind when this happens. Other times I've needed time to myself because I've become upset at work and I don't want people to bear witness.

Rapid blinking helps once in a while.


----------

